# Herfapalooza!!!!



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Please read the Washington State Social Group about an upcoming event.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't know where that is, but let me know what I can do to help


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I can't find it either maybe some bread crumbs or a link?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Here is the social group he is referencing. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/groups/team-washington-herf.html


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help Dave  Sorry guys I should have posted the link.....Really hope to get some interest in the event. If you are interested please post a note in the thread so I can start looking for a place somewhat in the middle and big enough.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm "in" as I can be at this point. Great idea, and I'll finally get to meet some Washington squids!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Right place right time I am always into meeting our Washington brothers, I just can't guarantee much. So a big maybe from me guy's!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I am for sure "in"! I am thinking maybe Leavenworth or Lake Chelan area would be a good location? Perhaps labor day weekend?


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Just checked dates and i shoujld be in, Gotta keep this rolling.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

We are a few weeks out from our 3 day herf, I thought I would take this back to the top in case some didn't see it. I'm not sure what the head count is but I'm bringing 2 buddies with me. I hope we get some nice weather!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

I can attend for one day and one night, but must drive back the next morn. Can someone please forward me the site info and such? Being out of state requires a bit of planning on my end. Thanks for the help.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is the list so far:
1. skfr518 
2. Macke
3. ProbateGeek
4. anonobomber
5. Juicestain
6. DavidESM
7. Vinnie
8. Bad Finger
9. Mr_Mich
A couple of guys are bringing a couple friends too so should be close to 14 people or so. Here is the link to the site for June 22nd.
Facility Details - DENNY CREEK, WA - Recreation.gov

Also just a reminder that I will be providing dinner on Saturday with pulled pork some beans and potato salad. The rest of the time you are in charge of your own food and beverages. If I have money left over from the food I will buy a bottle of some Scotch or Whiskey to share. If you have any camp fire wood to burn please bring it! Please feel free to pm me if you have any questions!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Here is the list so far:
> 1. skfr518
> 2. Macke
> 3. ProbateGeek
> ...


I can't see your link. There are letters, but no linkage!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Facility Details - DENNY CREEK, WA - Recreation.gov

here you go


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys just a thought.....an idea was brought to my attention and I like it! How about everyone brings a fiver to throw into a pot and we have a poker tournament on saturday. I figure we can do something like 1st place gets to pick 15 of them, second gets 10 and so on.....we can figure out that part day of. Someone is already bringing poker chips if we are interested.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Bueno. And earlier in the day. Before it gets too dark to see the cards and I am to drunk to care about going all in...


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

So, I have a plus one coming with me. My buddy Travis (best friend and only BOTL I hang with) has a birthday on the saturday of and I'm taking him with.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Herfapalooza week! Woo!!!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok so looks like the weather is getting nasty for the weekend, I am bringing a friends huge canvas wall tent, its a 16' by 20' I believe so we should atleast have a dry area to hang out in.


----------



## bubbleheaddiver (Jun 19, 2012)

anyone on the Puget sound side? if so, can you point me in the direction of a decent cigar store? and maybe some ideas of where to get together for smokes?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ben, we get together (well, most of the guys do, I rarely make it!!!) at Smokey Joes in Fife once a month. Vinnie usually posts the event, I think it's generally the second Saturday of the month. Because of the smoking laws, the only places to smoke together are on Indian land. The few places to smoke over here are Smokey Joes in Fife, the Thunderbird Trading Post in Puyallup, and the Snoqualimie Casino, which I've never been to, but I hear it's nice.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I've yet to make one of the monthly Smokey Joe's runs, but really want to. Two and a half hours to get there, same back - yuck. Still, I promised myself I'd make the trip when jumpmaster makes it back home for good.


----------



## bubbleheaddiver (Jun 19, 2012)

Smokey joe's isnt bad, but the drive is a pain.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Probate, we have a weekly herf down at The Mark in Beaverton on mondays if you'd like


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, my brothas, fate has dealt me a raw deal. I've been having some pretty severe pain in my arm, and after fighting with Kaiser doctors for the last 10 days it looks like I'll be having surgery this Saturday or Monday (they can't quite figure out which yet - typical). It seems I have somehow managed to produce three or more "schwannomas" in my upper right arm (or "Schwann cell tumors," benign nerve sheath tumors composed of Schwann cells, which normally produce the insulating myelin sheath covering peripheral nerves). I suggest you try to avoid these, if you can - no fun. Unless you're the type that declines gas/novocaine when getting a root canal.

So, I hope you guys have a great time and don't get too crazy. Send up some good vibes with your smoke, like incense rising to the heavens - perhaps it'll blow my way.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Awww man! Yet again I will continue on without having met any of my OG Squid brothers.

Best wishes in the surgery brother. Take care.


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Well, my brothas, fate has dealt me a raw deal. I've been having some pretty severe pain in my arm, and after fighting with Kaiser doctors for the last 10 days it looks like I'll be having surgery this Saturday or Monday (they can't quite figure out which yet - typical). It seems I have somehow managed to produce three or more "schwannomas" in my upper right arm (or "Schwann cell tumors," benign nerve sheath tumors composed of Schwann cells, which normally produce the insulating myelin sheath covering peripheral nerves). I suggest you try to avoid these, if you can - no fun. Unless you're the type that declines gas/novocaine when getting a root canal.
> 
> So, I hope you guys have a great time and don't get too crazy. Send up some good vibes with your smoke, like incense rising to the heavens - perhaps it'll blow my way.


Best of luck, bro! I always knew that Schwanns food would kill a person. Who knew it would cause tumors tho?!

If you need anything, let us know. I'm local to ya and can help if you need any assistance. 970-68-CIGAR (no, that really is my number). Holler anytime!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Terry!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, Terry, sorry to hear that man! I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for ya!


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Just got back. Did a bit o' herfin, a little drinking, and a lot of eating. 


Great friends, food, and smokes.


Oh, and as the only LOBster, I still hit all the squidies with HTFs. heheheehehe BOOM!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Just got in about 20 minutes ago. Was quite the weekend. Will wait for Brad to start up with photos, then I will post mine.


----------



## Macke (Aug 20, 2011)

It was definitely fun, a really nice location, but if only the damn rain had stayed away, it would have been perfect! Was a blast getting to meet you all, and am already looking forward to herfapalooza 2013


----------



## Bad Finger (Jan 5, 2011)

Macke lighting the camp fire:










Passing a trailer on the way home that proabably had the stove left on when traveling (don't worry, everyone was safe):


----------

